# Sound fällt immer wieder aus



## DfqIsWrong (26. Juli 2013)

*Sound fällt immer wieder aus*

Guten Tag,
ich habe das Problem, dass mein Sound in unregelmäßigen Abständen ausfällt. 98% der Fälle passiert das, wenn ich ein Game spiele und gleichzeitig im TS bin (einmal war ich nur im TS und es geschah). Für gewöhnlich fällt der Sound nur für wenige Sekunden aus, bevor er wieder da ist. Zwei bis vierzig Minuten später fällt der Sound dann komplett aus und ich muss die Anwendungen neustarten, damit der Sound wiederkehrt.
Das Problem habe ich festegestellt, nachdem ich Skype geupdatet habe (Ich wurde von Microsoft auf penetranteste Weise damit belästigt, bis ich es getan habe)

System:
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3
Headset: Logitech G430 (Ich nutze das Headset im SurroundSound-Modus über die Soundkarte des Headsets; -> über USB)

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sound fällt immer wieder aus*

Nutzt du Push 2 Talk? Wenn ja kann es doch sein das du manchmal einfach eine Tastenkombination eingibst die den Ingamesound deaktiviert Das ist mir vor 6 jahren immer wieder in WoW passiert


----------



## DfqIsWrong (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sound fällt immer wieder aus*

^rofl

Nein, ich nutze Sprachaktivierung.
Die Gamingsoftware von Logitech habe ich bereits neuinstalliert, genau wie die Soundtreiber. Jedoch ist es schwer zu überprüfen, ob es funktioniert hat, da ich mind. 30 Minuten spielen muss.


----------



## Nightowl1973 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sound fällt immer wieder aus*

klick mal rechts auf den lautsprecher neben der systemuhr und dann auf aufnahmegeräte.....microfon auswählen....eigenschaften un denn registerreiter erweitert.
denn Häkchen rausnehmen bei "anwendungen haben alleinige kontrolle.
hatte dieses prob auch schon..weil ich im radio sende und TS aufhaben muß....windoof schaltet denn immer zwischen den anwendungen hin und her und hängt sich irgendwann auf.
hoffe ich konnte dir damit en bisserl helfen 
Mfg Nightowl


----------



## DfqIsWrong (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sound fällt immer wieder aus*

Danke für den Rat.
Ob dies das Problem löst, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Sollte das Problem weiterhin auftreten, oder eben nicht, werde ich es euch wissen lassen.

€: Läuft bis heute problemlos. Danke : D


----------

